# Attention: Address Change



## Reznor (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear Narutoforum,

I will now be living at 300 e 17th Ave, Columbus, OH 43201 with 6 roommates and will live here until March, when I will be wed.

Please direct any pizza, etc to this new location.

Thank you,
Alex Hogan


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2012)

Seems legit.


----------



## Zenith (Dec 4, 2012)

what do i get if i send you pizza for one month straight?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 4, 2012)

first page!

who's the lucky girl?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 4, 2012)

What do I get out of this deal?


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 4, 2012)

Congratulations! ~

On the upcoming wedding, not the prospect of pizza. Or both.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Reznor, the Konoha Telegrams pic needs changing. I sent Dragonus a PM with  but nothing's been happening. Wut do?

While we're here, what's the going price of bacon in Ohio?


----------



## Ghost (Dec 4, 2012)

does the "etc" include hookers?


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> what do i get if i send you pizza for one month straight?



You get modded.


----------



## G (Dec 4, 2012)

Reznor said:


> will live here until March, when I will *be wed*.



wat               .


----------



## Kikyo (Dec 4, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zenith (Dec 4, 2012)

Saten said:


> You get modded.



that's not appealing at all


i need something more,let's say intredasting


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you're in Ohio.


----------



## Sans (Dec 5, 2012)

I am prepared to open negotiations over a reward for any pizza sent to that address.


----------



## Austin (Dec 5, 2012)

u gon git raped


----------



## Synn (Dec 5, 2012)

Your life is more interesting than mine, apparently.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 5, 2012)

You still haven't answered my question about bacon. What's the going price? I would move there with you only if it is cheap.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 11, 2012)

Re: Pizza: 
Tomorrow night(12/12/12) @ 9PM EST and I'll treat it like a contest and reward accordingly.


Lt Iceman said:


> what do i get if i send you pizza for one month straight?


Not sure...
Permanent contest winner status?



Rainbow Dash said:


> first page!
> 
> who's the lucky girl?


Brianna. 

I don't think you know her


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 11, 2012)

Reznor handing out his ex's addresses, grudges are so much fun


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 12, 2012)

Reznor said:


> Dear Narutoforum,
> 
> I will now be living at 300 e 17th Ave, Columbus, OH 43201 with 6 roommates and will live here until March, when I will be wed.
> 
> ...


Wow bitch move id finally set up a nice tripod in the bush behind your old house with a perfect view of your window now I need to start again...


----------



## Reznor (Dec 12, 2012)

My current room is an excellent sniping spot.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 12, 2012)

Welp, you know where I live. Don't forget to invite me to the wedding. 


Because I will find you.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm considering playing D&D tomorrow if you're down. Playtesting 5e.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 12, 2012)

Doubt I could get there. My mom's working so I wouldn't have a ride.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Dec 13, 2012)

A thousand cardboard boxes, false kidnap calls and unpaid fast food coming up, stat.


----------

